# Car rego



## jeanros (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry if this is a dumb question.

But if my spouse puts my name on his car registration, does that mean I own the car as well? 

Or is ownership separate from registration?


----------



## jayblesz (Jul 13, 2020)

It depends on the state, and where the names are input. Cars can be registered under multiple names in some states, giving shared 'legal ownership' I believe.


----------



## rossmj1987 (Dec 9, 2020)

jeanros said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question.
> 
> But if my spouse puts my name on his car registration, does that mean I own the car as well?
> 
> Or is ownership separate from registration?


In QLD I believe it's separate.


----------

